# Knit Hat "Autumn" for a Lady



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello Everybody, 

Here is my new knit hat "Autumn" in size adult.

It's made in the round and does not have a seam.

The "leaves" are made using slip stitches.

If made in red and white, this hat would make a nice Christmas gift!

Difficulty level: beginner

The pattern is on sale for $1.99 in my Ravelry and Craftsy shops till November 15, regular price is $2.99.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hat-autumn-in-size-adult


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Lovely as usual - great colours in the top one.


----------



## grandella (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, ladies!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Those look great!


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

The hats are really lovely.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty hat


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

karenh said:


> Got it. Thanks.


Thank you so much, Karen! I hope you will enjoy it!
Thank you for the compliments, Everybody!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Lovely subtle design detail!


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I love your latest creations. I just finished a couple of hats from a previous purchase. They turned out great. Thank you for these lovely patterns.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

SallyJ said:


> I love your latest creations. I just finished a couple of hats from a previous purchase. They turned out great. Thank you for these lovely patterns.


Oh, thank you soo much, Sally! I am very happy you like them!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

It's gorgeous and perfect for Fall!!!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Lovely hats Elena ! You are very talented !


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Love the red. Very nice.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Got it - Thank you


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Love the hats!!!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Great patterns


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

brdlvr27 said:


> Got it - Thank you


Thank you so much, Gloria! Enjoy it!
And, as always, I also want to thank Everybody who has purchased my pattern(s) and supported me and my children! Happy knitting!


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Nice stitch pattern.


----------

